#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Average Life-Span of a Well (Oil and Gas)

## kbasu

I was doing some research on various dry gas wells in Poland Fences concessions area. The average well depth there is around 3,500m. According to the news from the company having the leasehold of the area, each well is sufficient for a field for the entire field-life. There are different reservoirs discovered which ranges from 4-50 BCF of dry gas. Also there are estimates that one well will continue producing from a single reservoir for 10-15 years with usually 6-7 years of peak production (usually initial years) which ranges from 4 MMCF per day to 15-16 MMCF per day. Can anybody please comment on this? I really don't think a well can sustain for so long without any kind of recovery techniques.

See More: Average Life-Span of a Well (Oil and Gas)

----------


## anihita

Average life span of the gas well can be estimated by knowing the following parameters.
1. Depth of the well
2. Net pay thickness
3. Presence of gas pay zones above the presently completed zones.
4. Gas base line 
5. Quality of the gas
6. Production profile / Production history of wells/ reservoir/ poo
7. Quality of the completion equipment like normal tubing, casings or chromium steel, casings 
8. Erosional velocities
9. Sand production history
10. History of changing of beans or chokes
11. Condensate / hydrate production tendency 
12. Workover requirement
13. Market demand

All these parameters will result in estimating the economics from producing the well over a particular period of time. By this, the average life span of a well can be estimated

----------


## Yengineer

I cannot comment if they wells can drainage the entire field or not, but I am telling you, I am working currently on some wells completed in '57 -'63 and they are still producing. Mississippian carbonates,  ~2100-2500m TVD. Production from one well up to 6.7bcf.

----------


## anuradha

the gas wells on which io am working..has really short span of life.
total reserves is around 4 tcf, eighteen wells, the field has already started declining,it can sustain only for 5 to 6 years.
but still as said by anhita u need to look the parameters to come to span life.

----------


## kbasu

Hi,
Can you please provide some more examples (or links) for wells producing for more than 10-15yrs? Your reply as quoted below is very interesting and I appreciate it.

Thanks.





> I cannot comment if they wells can drainage the entire field or not, but I am telling you, I am working currently on some wells completed in '57 -'63 and they are still producing. Mississippian carbonates,  ~2100-2500m TVD. Production from one well up to 6.7bcf.

----------


## l.janicijevic

THE NETWORK CONNECTS TOP SELLERS (REFINERIES) IN THE WORLD DIRECTLY WITH THE BUYERS AND 
FACILITATORS SUBSCRIBED IN OUR WEBSITE: IT MEANS THAT ALL SUBSCRIBERS WILL RECEIVE MONTHLY OFFERS FROM EACH REFINERY. 
IN ADDITION TO THAT, EVERY REGISTERED PERSON IN THE WEBSITE CAN MAKE MONEY BY BEING PART OF THE AFFILIATE PROGRAM

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kmaster268

> I was doing some research on various dry gas wells in Poland Fences concessions area. The average well depth there is around 3,500m. According to the news from the company having the leasehold of the area, each well is sufficient for a field for the entire field-life. There are different reservoirs discovered which ranges from 4-50 BCF of dry gas. Also there are estimates that one well will continue producing from a single reservoir for 10-15 years with usually 6-7 years of peak production (usually initial years) which ranges from 4 MMCF per day to 15-16 MMCF per day. Can anybody please comment on this? I really don't think a well can sustain for so long without any kind of recovery techniques.



a very interesting study

----------


## kmaster268

> I was doing some research on various dry gas wells in Poland Fences concessions area. The average well depth there is around 3,500m. According to the news from the company having the leasehold of the area, each well is sufficient for a field for the entire field-life. There are different reservoirs discovered which ranges from 4-50 BCF of dry gas. Also there are estimates that one well will continue producing from a single reservoir for 10-15 years with usually 6-7 years of peak production (usually initial years) which ranges from 4 MMCF per day to 15-16 MMCF per day. Can anybody please comment on this? I really don't think a well can sustain for so long without any kind of recovery techniques.



a very interesting study

----------


## stencilscohesive

The creation and life of a well can be divided up into five segments:

Planning-Basically finding place to drill (place having petroleum availability)
Drilling-The well is created by drilling a hole 12 cm to 1 meter (5 in to 40 in) in diameter into the earth
Completion-Completion is the process in which the well is enabled to produce oil or gas.
Production-The production stage is the most important stage of a well's life; when the oil and gas are produced
Abandonment-A well is said to reach an "economic limit" when its most efficient production rate does not cover the operating expenses, including taxes.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## stencilscohesive

The creation and life of a well can be divided up into five segments:

Planning-Basically finding place to drill (place having petroleum availability)
Drilling-The well is created by drilling a hole 12 cm to 1 meter (5 in to 40 in) in diameter into the earth
Completion-Completion is the process in which the well is enabled to produce oil or gas.
Production-The production stage is the most important stage of a well's life; when the oil and gas are produced
Abandonment-A well is said to reach an "economic limit" when its most efficient production rate does not cover the operating expenses, including taxes.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

